# How do you incubate your frog eggs?



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

How does everyone incubate your frog eggs? I've made my own incubators before from a styrofoam fish box and an aquarium heater. It worked just fine for Chameleon and Day Gecko eggs. I suppose the same sort of contraption would work for frog eggs as well. But I want the experts opinions. Thanks all.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> How does everyone incubate your frog eggs? I've made my own incubators before from a styrofoam fish box and an aquarium heater. It worked just fine for Chameleon and Day Gecko eggs. I suppose the same sort of contraption would work for frog eggs as well. But I want the experts opinions. Thanks all.


You dont...I let mine develop in the tank and the parents transport the tads and then pull the tads or I pull the eggs and keep them moist in a petri dish at room tempature.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just have em lay in a petri dish then pull the dish and put in a plastic tub, easy as that.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

No real incubators are needed from what i've seen on here. Just as long as the water is at room temp. Some people on here do have some setups to make things easier and to take advantage of the room they have. The search button is the best way to go but here is a thread I found very useful.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...18641-show-me-your-heated-tadpole-setups.html


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Rusty: There was a discussion about this a couple of months ago. Try looking in the caring for tads section. I keep mine the same as Chris in petri dishes at room temperature. Once they hatch I move them to small ball jars stored in a sterilite drawer unit (again kept at room temps). As I remember there are those that are proponents of incubation at 75 degrees and those that do room temps. Read the post and it will let you know the pros & cons.
Brian


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies. The reason I'm asking is that my room temps are a bit cool, especially in the winter. I was just thinking that in my particular case I would need a heated incubator to maintain the eggs at a 75 degree temp. Room temp would be somewhere between 70-72 degrees.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

I just use a plastic shoe box. I have a sheet of egg crate that I use for my false bottoms to elevate it. In the bottom of the shoe box I have 2-3 inches of water with a small aquarium heater. The box always stays 72-75 degrees ferinheight.


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

I just do this because it is pretty simple, all I do is balance the petri dish/ film canister on the tad containers and put a container over it to keep the humidity up since it has a screen lid.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Austin P said:


> I just do this because it is pretty simple, all I do is balance the petri dish/ film canister on the tad containers and put a container over it to keep the humidity up since it has a screen lid.


And I see you have a heat pad underneath your tad containers to heat the water.


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Only in the winter because it gets quite cold and has no lights, and the screen lid.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I put my eggs in a small rubbermaid container with wet paper towel at the bottom. That's all it takes really. Keep them at room temp and transfer the tads once they break out of the eggs.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

It's easiest for me to leave the eggs in the parent tanks while they develop. Once they hatch, I move them into a heated tadpole setup which is simple to make and outlined in the "Show me your heated tadpole setups" thread that was linked earlier. 
Bryan


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

I agree with Bryan. Although with some frogs that are kept in groups, the eggs may be eaten by other females.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't consider room temps in the 70s to be "cool".....I'd still do room temp if I were you. I can only speak for auratus tads, but I kept some in the low 70s, and some in the upper 60s, and they all morphed out just fine. The difference is the ones in the upper 60s take up to 4 months to morph, whereas the older ones morph in about half the time. However, the slower morphs were definitely larger.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I use a sterlite box (I guess about 10 x 14). I have a piece of egg crate that lays across the entire bottom. I then keep about 1/2 inch of water in the bottom to keep the humidty up. I keep the lid on top and sit the box on a shelf over a shoplite. The room itself is kept at about 75-76 degrees.

The box holds about 12 petri dishes when it's full.

The eggs are in the petri dishes with enough water to go about half-way up the eggs. The water is treated and then a little meth blue added, just enough to be about a medium blue. Once a day I open the box and spray the dishes to make sure the surface of the eggs are damp. When the color in the water in the dishes fades, I use a paper towel to soak up the water and then I add new treated water. If a larger percentage of eggs in a dish are bad in proportion to good eggs, I'll remove the bad ones. Otherwise, I leave them alone.

When the eggs are close to hatching, I switch the dish to straight treated water with no meth blue. I leave tads in the dish for a couple of days after they hatch.

This has worked well for me. Good luck.

Deb


----------

